# Got this email, ammo encoding bill, HEADS UP.



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 26, 2009)

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Heads up to all of you who swore to defend the Constitution of the 
United States against all enemies, foreign AND domestic.

Let your state Legislatures know that we do not want this bill passed, 
and petition them to vote no on this bill. We should keep after them 
until the bill is closed by bombarding them with e-mails, phone calls, 
and letters.

Get to all your politicians to get to work and NOT LET THIS HAPPEN!!!

The Ammunition Accountability Act is being introduced across the 
country. Below is a list of states where legislation has already been 
introduced: Alabama, Arizona, California, Connecticut, Hawaii, Illinois, 
Indiana, Kentucky, Maryland, Mississippi, Missouri, New Jersey, New York 
, Pennsylvania , Rhode Island , South Carolina , Tennessee , and Washington

http://ammunitionaccountability.org/Legislation.htm

Remember how Obama said that he wasn't going to take your guns? Well, it 
seems that his minions and allies in the anti-gun world have no problem
with taking your ammo!

The bill that is being pushed in 18 states (including Illinois and 
Indiana) requires all ammunition to be encoded by the manufacture a data 
base of all ammunition sales. So they will know how much you buy and 
what calibers. Nobody can sell any ammunition after June 30, 2009 unless 
the ammunition is coded.

Any privately held uncoded ammunition must be destroyed by July 1, 2011. 
(Including handloaded ammo.) They will also charge a .05 cent tax on 
every round so every box of ammo you buy will go up at least $2.50 or 
more! If they can deprive you of ammo they do not need to take your gun!

Please give this the widest distribution possible and contact your Reps!

Might want to save this e-mail and send portions of it to your 
congresscritter and senators and tell them to vote NO...THE ONLY WAY WE 
SEEM TO STOP ANYTHING IS IF THEY GET A LANDSLIDE OF PHONE CALLS OR E-MAILS.
------------------------------------------------------------------------

I will of course be doing my part, futile as it may be in MA. 

Do thou likewise, please.


----------



## Empty Hands (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't know about the other states, but California SB997 has nothing in it about ammunition.  I would suggest checking the relevant laws in your states directly before firing off emails and such; it may backfire.


----------



## searcher (Jan 26, 2009)

It has been around for a while now.  The NRA is fighting it very hard, but I have this feeling that revolution will happen to stop it.   Like a Million NRA Member March.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jan 26, 2009)

Sad thing is there is so many ways to get around any 'encoded' ammo.

a) steal it from stores, gun ranges, home owners, cops...

b) Black market from stores, gun ranges, home owners, cops....

c) smuggle in 'clean' ammo. After all, they smuggle in drugs, right?

d) pull a bullet from the case and file the numbers off.

e) use a shotgun!

f) make your own ammo. Again, there are many clandestine meth labs, so why not ammo labs?

g) well you get the picture. There is so many ways to get around it only a real real dumb criminal or, of course, and honest citizen who would not use the weapons for illegal reasons anyway!

So it's just another way to drive up ammo prices (as if it isn't high enough) and,of course, they will have to make reloading and casting bullets illegal since that also defeats the purpose (and again, drives up the prices!)

Deaf


----------



## Empty Hands (Jan 26, 2009)

Deaf Smith said:


> Sad thing is there is so many ways to get around any 'encoded' ammo.



It's not clear from the original email that this "encoding" would actually be putting serial numbers on bullets.  Technologically, there would be nothing left to recover from your average bullet.  The wording on the original email seems to imply that this "coding" would be entering the buyer's purchases into a database.  So, for instance, they might know that "Empty Hands" bought two boxes of 30.06, but not the unique identity of each bullet.  Since I can find no actual references to this legislation at least in California, we are left with speculation.

ETA:  I see the lawmakers of Illinois at least are putting off any technological headache onto someone else.  From Illinois HB4269: "...must encode the ammunition in such a manner that the Director of State Police establishes. Provides that ammunition contained in one ammunition box may not be labeled with the same serial number as the ammunition contained in any other ammunition box from the same manufacturer."  So it looks like one entire box would share one serial number, and they leave the technological issues to the State Police.  I'm guessing if passed they would label the brass.  Seems like a pretty useless measure.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 27, 2009)

Empty Hands said:


> I don't know about the other states, but California SB997 has nothing in it about ammunition. I would suggest checking the relevant laws in your states directly before firing off emails and such; it may backfire.


 
With CA they've already fixed it so any new semiauto pistols sold have to have a microstamped firing pin, so there's basically the same outcome.

If we are very lucky it'll just prove too complicated to implement in ADDITION to the reasons it shouldn't pass, but one must never assume.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jan 27, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> With CA they've already fixed it so any new semiauto pistols sold have to have a microstamped firing pin, so there's basically the same outcome.
> 
> If we are very lucky it'll just prove too complicated to implement in ADDITION to the reasons it shouldn't pass, but one must never assume.


 
Ah now microstamping the firing pin. That means the cartrige cases where the primers are struck.

Hmmm.

1) Buy another firing pin.
2) Ground off the micro stamp
3) pickup your empties (do it for the environment!)
4) steal a gun!
5) Buy a black market gun!
6) Take one off a cop
7) Use a revolver (no empties left!)

Oh, I'm sure there are other ways, but just like encoding a serial number on the bullet, IT'S STUPID.

Deaf


----------



## searcher (Jan 27, 2009)

It is my understanding that all non-marked ammunition is to be destroyed if they pass it.    And it will be a felony if you have any and you use it.


----------



## grydth (Jan 27, 2009)

searcher said:


> It is my understanding that all non-marked ammunition is to be destroyed if they pass it.    And it will be a felony if you have any and you use it.



The ironic thing is that this fascist measure is being hawked as 'crime prevention' when it would, in reality and practice, transform thousands of decent folks into criminals.

Well, I guess you have to break some eggs when you're destroying a Bill of Rights.....


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jan 27, 2009)

searcher said:


> It is my understanding that all non-marked ammunition is to be destroyed if they pass it. And it will be a felony if you have any and you use it.


 
Why not just make it a felony to shoot people.... ops... wait, they already done that, haven't they? Bummer.

But still, you can pick up your empties (or is that a felony to?) 

Oh, and of course, what if you just use a baseball bat to murder? I mean, Cain didn't need a gun to kill Able? Or does this really have anything to do with stopping crime?

Deaf


----------



## searcher (Jan 27, 2009)

My solution is the same as Kennesaw:

http://www.w0ipl.net/gun-town.htm


Works for them and I am sure it would work for the rest of the USA.


----------



## David Weatherly (Jan 28, 2009)

searcher said:


> It is my understanding that all non-marked ammunition is to be destroyed if they pass it. And it will be a felony if you have any and you use it.


 

Same thing that I heard.  Getting it passed is another matter and hopefully it will die before it gets too close.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 28, 2009)

David Weatherly said:


> Same thing that I heard. Getting it passed is another matter and hopefully it will die before it gets too close.


 

Don't "hope". Get on your congresscritters' asses.


----------



## David Weatherly (Jan 28, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Don't "hope". Get on your congresscritters' asses.


 

Oh don't worry, I'm not resting on hope when it comes to our right to bear arms.


----------



## searcher (Feb 1, 2009)

OK boys and girls, you all need to contact your representatives to let them to vote NO on HR 45.   If this gets passed it will be a whole heap of trouble for this country and for all of us law-abiding citizens.

Our forefathers are turning in their graves as we speak.   The socialists are trying to turn us red, who would have thought it would happen.


----------

